# Misses thread 2017



## dpoole (Sep 16, 2017)

Join the party plenty of room


----------



## dpoole (Sep 16, 2017)

I don't want to get left out so I will sign in first


----------



## DeereMan95 (Sep 16, 2017)

Count me in got cocky and excited missed the same doe twice. I didn't anchor properly and sent two over her back.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 17, 2017)

Missed a 'yote last Wednesday.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 18, 2017)

Saturday eve, 18yds over the back


----------



## beaulesye10 (Sep 18, 2017)

8.5 steps after a half mile walk into a piece of public land last Wednesday. Hit a limb 3 yards in front my me that kicked the back of my arrow up causing the arrow to slap her with my fletchings.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 18, 2017)

I haven't even been able to log one minute in a stand yet.... soon, though, I hope.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 18, 2017)

Me too two. I don't know how to shoot off my Loc-on when it's tilted 20 degrees on the left side toward the ground on a slanted elm tree. Shot over doe opening morning. Hit my left leg with the bottom limb on a spike Friday night and he had some choice words for me. Then there's the big boar hog yesterday morning wired to the hilt and he got a shaft in the midsection because of his constant movement and then crossed the creek to another property. I'm on a roll but not the kind I like.

But tomorrow is another day. Life is good. I had an all black pole cat cross the road on me last night, is that bad luck like a regular black cat?


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 18, 2017)

Saw my granny do it more than once you should have licked your finger and put an X on your windshield when that black pole cat / black cat crossed in front of your vehicle!


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 18, 2017)

Opening day, 18 yards, bounced a 2016 Legacy off a doe's snout.  Like Mike said, another day is coming to try again.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 18, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Me too two. I don't know how to shoot off my Loc-on when it's tilted 20 degrees on the left side toward the ground on a slanted elm tree. Shot over doe opening morning. Hit my left leg with the bottom limb on a spike Friday night and he had some choice words for me. Then there's the big boar hog yesterday morning wired to the hilt and he got a shaft in the midsection because of his constant movement and then crossed the creek to another property. I'm on a roll but not the kind I like.
> 
> But tomorrow is another day. Life is good. I had an all black pole cat cross the road on me last night, is that bad luck like a regular black cat?



Only if you hit it with your truck!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 18, 2017)

I didn't edit it so it's about 7 minutes. You can fast forward to the end. A bad setup with my loc-on leaning down to my left plus a leaning elm tree. Course hitting your leg with the bottom limb of your recurve does not for you for shooting straight. Ya'll don't laugh too hard.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 19, 2017)

No shot for me yet but I haven't been much either. I'll get more serious about it once October gets here.


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 19, 2017)

Dendy, we know what you've been doing, and we sure appreciate it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 19, 2017)

mudcreek said:


> Dendy, we know what you've been doing, and we sure appreciate it.



Dude has been on vacation in Alaska for like 3 weeks.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 19, 2017)

mudcreek said:


> Dendy, we know what you've been doing, and we sure appreciate it.



Any other time you would be correct- But Martin is right this time, I've been on a nice vacation! I plan to sit in a tree in the morning, first hunt this season. And I don't plan to add to this thread!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 20, 2017)

Ain't callin names but triple by pass surgery don't cure shooting high so I hear


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 20, 2017)

Say it ain't so.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 20, 2017)

uh-oohhhhhh


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 20, 2017)

I haven't made it to a tree yet this year either Dendy.  It's coming soon.  I will be in MN and the Manitoba for the next two weeks waterfowl hunting then It will be on!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm all in. Tip-o-the day...don't allow your string to bend around your stand rail on the bottom portion of your bow, or you will shoot high.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 27, 2017)

I missed Sunday at 16 yards with a compound.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 8, 2017)

*His guardian angel must have deflected my arrow*

Shot over a forkhorn in the Cohuttas Thursday morning.  Arrow looked just like it hit a limb and deflected upwards, but no limbs nearby.  This was a 7 yard shot - how did I miss that close .  Do deer have guardian angels .


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 23, 2017)

Well it has been a eventful last two days. I'll start with yesterday morning. I climb in the ladder stand just before you could see without a light and I knock a arrow and hang it on my bow hanger then I sit and begin to put my gloves and head net on. I heard a noise looked down and a small buck was spitting distance from me. He spooked as I was getting the bow off the hanger. Fast forward a hour or so and 4 does come in and I set my sights on the biggest one. After waiting, the biggest doe turn offering me a perfect broadside shot.....I draw pick my spot and drop the string and the Arrow falls shorts and passed right under the deer. If the deer had duck it would have dropped right into the boiler room. little while later there was a squirrel right where the deer was standing so I draw and nail the squirrel.....Makes no sense how I can miss a 100 plus pound deer and nail a squirrel the size of a solo cup. 

So I am back at it today different spot same land. I had a group of deer come in from behind me. I draw and shoot under the first doe (10-12 yards) nock another arrow and shoot again at the second deer that was standing there and sent a arrow right under her too. climb down collect my arrows and go home. all Ii can do is just shake my head and laugh about it. still trying to figure out why I keep shooting low.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 29, 2017)

Right over her back


----------



## humdandy (Nov 6, 2017)

Missed the same doe twice.....right over her back.....

Zipper bow is so quiet she didn't even know I shot at her...

Could have tried a third shot.......but only carry 2 arrows and broadheads.....


----------



## Pointpuller (Nov 6, 2017)

checking in..........8yd. broadside.  Doe.  Got excited haha. Didnt pick a spot and shot right over back.  I love it and don't even get mad when I miss anymore.  This traditional thing is just what I needed to bring back the excitement. When it comes together there is nothing like it.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 17, 2017)

Pointpuller said:


> checking in..........8yd. broadside.  Doe.  Got excited haha. Didnt pick a spot and shot right over back.  I love it and don't even get mad when I miss anymore.  This traditional thing is just what I needed to bring back the excitement. When it comes together there is nothing like it.



8 yard miss? Wow I would have a hard time shaking that off. But true that is the kind of fun that gun-only hunters have a hard time wrapping their heads around.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 13, 2017)

Did not shoot a arrow at a deer last year and have had 3 inside 15yards without a shot this year. I have been hunting with my Hill Bow and wood arrows trying to get a deer with this set up. Was finally able to get a 15 yard shot this evening and shot a good 2 foot over a spikes back. Gotta be the worst miss I have ever made. Did he drop? Nope pretty much saw the whole thing in slow mo, just stood there and looked at me until the arrow hit behind him. His brother was with him and walked in on my left 3 steps from the tree before the missed, came straight in. A miss is a miss and I know at this time of the year this thread should be on more than just the second page, some folks need to man up.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 14, 2017)

I shot right under a small pig at 18 yards!! Still i have had a blast this year with my recurve.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 14, 2017)

Yep I missed one at Horse Creek back in October


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 14, 2017)

Stump Shooter said:


> Did not shoot a arrow at a deer last year and have had 3 inside 15yards without a shot this year. I have been hunting with my Hill Bow and wood arrows trying to get a deer with this set up. Was finally able to get a 15 yard shot this evening and shot a good 2 foot over a spikes back. Gotta be the worst miss I have ever made. Did he drop? Nope pretty much saw the whole thing in slow mo, just stood there and looked at me until the arrow hit behind him. His brother was with him and walked in on my left 3 steps from the tree before the missed, came straight in. A miss is a miss and I know at this time of the year this thread should be on more than just the second page, some folks need to man up.


Okay I will be the first missed a doe at Dendys. 12 yards right over her back on Nov 4th.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 14, 2017)

Also a 4 point at Horse Creek


----------



## Pointpuller (Dec 14, 2017)

Missed a good mature 8pt at 15 yds Sunday morning.  Walked through my shooting hole before I hit my anchor point.  I followed him for another few steps at full draw and as he came in to the next hole I turned it lose.  Shot just in front of his chest.  Should have held another 1/2 second and I would have liked the results.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 9, 2018)

Missed low on a big doe at horse Creek this past weekend. . Maybe I'll figure this thing out one day!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 9, 2018)

Missed low on a big doe at horse Creek this past weekend. . Maybe I'll figure this thing out one day!


----------

